
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas Streaming Deer Cam - mjn
http://www.sanandreasanimalcams.com/
======
Magi604
I just watched a tank shoot at the deer point blank to knock it down and then
run over it. The deer promptly got back up and started running away.

The deer currently has a 4-star rating, and I don't know how it's going to
remove those stars since it doesn't look like it's programmed to try and hide
from the police. Looks like it's a fugitive for life.

EDIT: Okay the stars went away, not sure how that happened. It's been a while
since I've played.

EDIT2: I think I know what happened. The deer was in the airport, and that
gets you automatic police attention. As soon as the deer was chased out of the
airport by the tanks, the stars went away.

~~~
andrewmunsell
It's likely the mod that is being used for the stream that just cleared it
(periodically maybe, like the teleportation?)

In GTA, you'd have to die or get away from the police long enough to lose the
stars, and obviously the deer did neither...

~~~
Magi604
I just watched the deer teleport to a new random location, so it's definitely
that.

It was probably teleported into the airport, then shot at by the police and
army for a while until it was teleported out.

~~~
throwaway049
I've never played this game so I'm trying to imagine it based on parent
comments. It is trippy and dark with sci fi elements.

------
JackuB
Read a paper few years ago that Slow TV[^1] will become popular in the digital
era. I couldn't believe it at the time. And here we are. I guess it's a
logical step to fight speed of current era.

It did a sudden takeoff even in my country - Prague tram-cam is the best[^2].

[^1]:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slow_television](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slow_television)
[^2]: [http://slowtv.playtvak.cz/prave-ted-mazaci-tramvaj-jede-
prah...](http://slowtv.playtvak.cz/prave-ted-mazaci-tramvaj-jede-
prahou-d73-/mazaci-tramvaj.aspx?c=A150908_111659_mazaci-tramvaj_plap)

~~~
welanes
When coding I typically have Shibuya live stream on my small monitor in HD -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q36pnzcw70](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q36pnzcw70).

Nice mix of nostalgia (been there), wanderlust (want to go back) and just awe
at watching a slice of humanity scrambling across an intersection 8 hours 'in
the future' and 6,000 miles away.

~~~
mryan
There are some beautiful videos showing 9+ hour plus train journeys across the
Norwegian countryside, which also make for great background visuals while
coding:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TY1sbKvjNcY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TY1sbKvjNcY)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIdnzamYDmQ&feature=iv&src_v...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIdnzamYDmQ&feature=iv&src_vid=TY1sbKvjNcY&annotation_id=annotation_703701)

~~~
strictnein
Honest question: do you have these running on a second (3rd?) monitor when
coding? Or in a small window? Or where?

~~~
RadioAndrea
I don't keep "slow tv" up, but I tend to have Netflix running on my left
monitor, my requirements on my right monitor and my IDE or text editor in the
center. If I get too busy, then Netflix goes away. The motion to the side
helps keep me from getting bored.

------
prawn
Sad to say that it's better viewing than almost all free-to-air TV in
Australia.

Someone should extend this to script a series of characters in various games
and automate Twitch production to make a living.

~~~
Amorymeltzer
Honestly, why not though? Write a sufficient enough AI, get your camera angles
right, and slow down the decision tree with some dialogue, and you've
essentially got a movie. Not saying it'll be grand, but it certainly won't be
the worst thing produced in a given year; probably guaranteed to be the best
for a given cost.

~~~
prawn
Further on that, you could probably create a batshit-insane zoo of some sort
which combined a variety of animals in a fixed environment. Make it an Apple
TV app/channel.

In a physical zoo experience, the animals are caged and often just hide out
the day. In the batshit-insane zoo, they'd be entertaining everyone all the
time without any animal welfare issues.

In can foresee a time where the majority of people (e.g., not purists or those
with money to travel) are more regularly entertained by virtual animals than
the real thing.

Take GTA V, add Godzilla and let the public watch what happens.

------
DonHopkins
One Halloween I logged into Ultima Online, and found I had been transformed
into a deer.

I could walk around and do deer stuff, but no weapons or magic or talking.

Then some hippie bastard came along and tamed me! [1]

I had to follow him all around and do what he told me to from then on, on that
terrible day.

[1] [http://uo2.stratics.com/skill-guides/skills-and-
professions/...](http://uo2.stratics.com/skill-guides/skills-and-
professions/tamer-essay/)

~~~
mintplant
> I had to follow him all around and do what he told me to from then on, on
> that terrible day.

I'm curious, how did that mechanic work? What stopped you from just refusing
to follow orders?

~~~
chronolitus
Deer honor

~~~
DonHopkins
Godzilla!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-wUdetAAlY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-wUdetAAlY)

------
karlshea
_Modification of GTA V that creates and follows a deer wandering through the
fictional state of San Andreas. The deer character is autonomous and will
wander and respond to it 's surroundings, interacting with the existing GTA V
artifical intelligence._

More information from its creator here:
[http://bwatanabe.com/GTA_V_WanderingDeer.html](http://bwatanabe.com/GTA_V_WanderingDeer.html)

------
stale2002
How has nobody linked to the actual stream yet?

Here it is:

[https://www.twitch.tv/bwatanabe](https://www.twitch.tv/bwatanabe)

------
SlashmanX
Title makes it seem like this is from GTA: San Andreas when it's actually from
GTA V.

~~~
ptibbetts
It's GTA IV, which is set in San Andreas

~~~
SlashmanX
> San Andreas Deer Cam is a live video stream from a computer running a hacked
> version of Grand Theft Auto V

It's from GTA V, GTA IV was set in Liberty City

It's just odd that the title has "Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas" which is the
exact name of an existing game but not the game being used.

~~~
karlshea
Los Santos is in the state of San Andreas. I agree the title is a bit
confusing through.

------
BasDirks
Some moments are art. The silence, the randomness, and the lack of purpose.

------
Mandatum
I'm legitimately looking forward to a "bird cam". If I can run it locally, I'm
setting it up for Ultra-High with HighDef textures and leaving it streaming in
the office. I love the GTA V cityscape.

~~~
blhack
The world in GTAV is seriously an achievement. I can say that there were
points playing through it that I legitimately had to stop just to marvel at
the view.

For a video game, that is pretty impressive.

~~~
seanp2k2
This is basically why I'm really excited about VR. I had the same experience
with Just Cause 2, and I think that would also be amazing with VR.

Edit: if you have a Google Cardboard-type device and a iOS or Android device
to go with it, [https://www.vg247.com/2015/09/24/just-cause-3-vr-app-ios-
and...](https://www.vg247.com/2015/09/24/just-cause-3-vr-app-ios-android/)

Edit 2: I've also found that these Cardboard-style VR things work with the
"cross view" technique:
[https://m.reddit.com/r/CrossView/about](https://m.reddit.com/r/CrossView/about)
if you don't have anything aside from a screen but still wish to play along :)

------
ghrifter
In case the site isnt working properly for the stream - heres the twitch
channel/link -
[https://www.twitch.tv/bwatanabe](https://www.twitch.tv/bwatanabe)

------
haddr
Seems that this deer is enjoying beach a lot.

Edit: now got caught in a glitch in some mine

~~~
mjn
Hah, that's the first (serious) glitch I've seen in about an hour of watching.
It periodically respawns in a random part of the world, and looks like it had
the bad luck to respawn in a mineshaft this time.

I'm actually surprised it doesn't get stuck more often in other situations.
Its controller seems pretty good at avoiding it.

~~~
haddr
Too bad he can't use his antlers...

~~~
adventurer
It looks like it can or is maybe learning to. Two guys were standing on the
sidewalk and it just murdered one with its antlers or possibly a head-butt. It
was about to go for the second but suddenly re-spawned in the airport for some
reason.

~~~
dwightgunning
I saw it clip a pedestrian with it's antlers. I don't think it was deliberate.
Still, there was blood.

------
hartator
> Note 3-20-16 10:00pm PST: The Deer Cam computer will likely crash in the
> next 5 hours, and the admin is away. If the Deer Cam is offline, it should
> return 3-21-16 by 3:00pm PST __*

I guess wrong time now!

------
locusm
Its currently being shot by a tank. Cant it die?

~~~
veb
And then the Batman vs Superman advertisement showed up. I thought that was
rather fitting... :-)

------
Dowwie
Yesterday, I stopped during my run and watched 5 deer grazing in the woods. It
was great to be outside and in nature.

~~~
krylon
I see deer on a fairly regular basis when commuting to and from work. They
usually get spooked by the train and run away, though (I mean, I would, too,
if I was a deer).

But from my office I see a fairly large field surrounded by meadows, and
sometimes deer will come there to graze. Having grown up in the city, I never
cease to enjoy this deeply.

(Sometimes, grey herons will walk around on the field. I have no clue what
they are looking for, though. Probably mice, snails or toads, I guess.)

~~~
talmand
One of my favorite memories growing up was riding a bike down a nature path
while camping and suddenly realizing a large buck was about twenty feet away
bounding along keeping pace with me.

It's a nice memory to offset the sheer terror of driving down a highway at
night with heavy woods on either side waiting for a deer to stupidly jump out
in front of you.

------
nness
Guessing they've just replaced the player skin with that of the deer. Would
make sense, since a program could read the players position from memory and
pick random targets or directions for it to head towards. Also makes sense why
it would be shot at...

~~~
faizmokhtar
IIRC, In GTAV you can play as an animals; deer, pegion, cat, etc.

------
whalesalad
Kinda reminds me of this game No Man's Sky. It's worlds are procedurally
generated by algorithms and dictated by rules. Their test suite is basically
robots that fly around the world and continually check to make sure things are
okay. [http://www.polygon.com/2015/3/3/8140343/no-mans-sky-space-
pr...](http://www.polygon.com/2015/3/3/8140343/no-mans-sky-space-probes-gdc-
quintillion-worlds)

------
zzleeper
"The San Andreas Deer Cam is currently experiencing technical difficulties and
will be back soon. Above is footage recorded on 2/29/16." I think we crashed
it..

~~~
Kiro
Pretty sure Twitch can handle the HN effect so it's probably something else.

~~~
mjn
The mod is apparently unstable and crashes periodically, so the author has to
restart it now and then.

------
gargalatas
Surely they took textures of the Deer from a Zoo! The Deer is fat! There is no
way to find such a fat deer in the wild nature!

~~~
Reason077
Especially since it just seems to wander and never stop to eat. Surely it
should be programmed to graze for a while when it sees grass or tasty foliage?

------
ambiate
I love that the deer has figured out teleportation and the humans haven't
figured out how to notice a deer.

------
scrupulusalbion
Check out the comments, which require a Facebook account. A young marketing
executive has made an innocuous comment on this somewhat elaborate joke.
Suppose his/her boss thought that video games were a waste of time and saw
that comment on his Facebook feed. "What are you doing watching this stupid
video game recording?"

What this brings up is that the surveillance inherent in social media is
different from traditional surveillance. As more-and-more websites encourage
you to log into your social media account to use their website, so the degree
to which other people can see what websites you are browsing. Its a gradual
increase in sousveillance of one's own browsing habits for your online social
network to see.

I am not criticizing anyone, but merely remarking at the growth of, for
instance, Facebook beyond Facebook.com.

Edit: I just noticed the check box. It is actually optional, in this case,
whether to make your comment appear on Facebook.com. Nevertheless, people's
real names are appearing thereon.

------
atomical
Attaching a GPS device to a deer and then moving the deer in-game would be
even weirder.

------
ChoGGi
I was going to say; now it's stuck in the water, but it just started moving
again.

~~~
noobermin
Without risk of death of the main player, it's not as interesting.

------
tlrobinson
I'm curious how much work this is. Was the deer an existing character in the
game that they repurposed via a simple hack, or did they have to model and
animate the deer, write a bunch of AI for it, etc.

~~~
bitJericho
There are deer in the game.

~~~
talmand
There's the option to hunt them, with a mission to explain the mechanics and
rewards as well.

------
intrasight
It's not a deer cam. It's a drone following behind the deer cam.

~~~
agumonkey
Maybe it's another deer behind though. You opened my mind.

------
sndean
There was some glitch. Now the deer is trapped in a mine shaft...

Edit: Didn't know it respawns to a new location pretty often.

------
rshetty10
Why is the Deer taking rest now. I am so bored, I really want it to start
moving again. I miss the deer.

------
jkldotio
The indestructable deer was having an Akira-like engagement with tanks for a
while.

------
jonah
It needs to learn to jump over walls and fences and things like a real deer.

------
niico
Deer god.

~~~
51Cards
That's who needs to come save it from the Mine right now.

------
intrasight
The deer currently has it's head stuck in some red scaffolding.

------
solarbunny
Someone please add deep neural network for this poor deer...

------
yeukhon
I am surprise there is no mention of machine learning...

------
jamesrom
It has been moved. No longer stuck in the mine.

------
ethana
Helicopter chasing it now.

------
q1t
Could not find the information who has programmed that deer. The author or
Rockstar?

------
ljk
is this the next step after "Twitch plays..."?

~~~
fixermark
"Game plays itself; Twitch watches."

------
zzleeper
It's just stuck on a rail track :(

------
aframe
That's getting bookmarked!

------
robertfw
it was roaming about underwater in some kelp for a while there

------
finnn
Jesus, Twitch is still using Flash? What year is it anyway?

~~~
ufo
Yeah, right? That said, you can avoid the Flash by streaming the video to a
native video player with ttp://docs.livestreamer.io/

~~~
finnn
Interesting. I tried livestreamer first and got an error about it not
recognizing the URL pattern, but then I just upgraded and it seems to be
working

